# electrician bonded job offer



## rickyjersey (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi 
I have been offered a job offer as an electrician (I am a uk spark immigrating to NZ) but the formal job offer letter requires me to be "bonded " to employer for two years.
The job offer also has a three month trial period which I assume is standard.

Is this normal for NZ job offers to bond you to employer?

I am not being trained in any specific element by the company and job offer is for a maintenance spark position.

Many thanks

Ricky


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

rickyjersey said:


> Hi
> I have been offered a job offer as an electrician (I am a uk spark immigrating to NZ) but the formal job offer letter requires me to be "bonded " to employer for two years.
> The job offer also has a three month trial period which I assume is standard.
> 
> ...


Yes I beleive it is - kind of.
Assuming you'll be applying for a temporary work visa - ie an essential skills visa then you'll be "bonded" to the employer and actual job position anyway for the period of your visa as the employer and actual job position will be conditions of the visa.
If the employer is offering you some sort of relocation package or even if they have incurred some costs by offering you employment they don't want the risk of being used and abused - i.e you just using them and their job offer to get here then handing your notice in and leaving so add a stipulation that you must stay with them for a minimum 2 years.
When I landed my job with National Grid I received a relocation package and had to stay with them for a minimum 2 years or I had to pay a % back that reduced over time, however I wasn't tied to them in terms of the visa as I was on a Resident visa.


----------



## rickyjersey (Jul 31, 2015)

Many thanks
Best regards
Ricky


----------



## hyweldavies (Jun 7, 2014)

I was offered a job out here and had a bond imposed.

I would 'guess', if the company has to outlay additional cash / resources to get you here, then its reasonable for them to recover this if you do not stay with them for a reasonable period of time. 

If you do come here and can apply for Skilled Migrant Visa, you might want to think about doing that as soon as possible.

Best of luck, we've been here for 20 months and love it.


----------



## rickyjersey (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi
Many thanks for taking the trouble to reply.

I have not taken the job as I was concerned after I received the 39 page terms & conditions.

Variety of points :

90 day trial was one sided -- they could fire you but you could not "resign".
Bonded term was for two years -if you wanted to leave you were unable to work in NZ as a spark .If you returned to the UK they would not enforce the bond.

I was extremely grateful to get the job offer but it just did not feel right once I read the T&C which also had other areas of concern to me.

If the employer was forking out for training ,re-location ect I could understand it but I will be coming out with a full NZ licence . 

I have tried to find out if this two years "bond" is standard hence my posts on this board and would be grateful to hear if I am being unreasonable. 

NZ is a fantastic place and I can see me being very happy living there and am very envious of you!!

Best regards

Ricky


----------

